# Christian Fantasy Story Idea.



## Rojack79 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello folks. Well i figured I'd post up one of the more complete story ideas that I have stuck in my head. This story is one that has vexed me for quite some time. The premise is simple. The hero is a paladin of the sacred order went on a quest by God to stop a necromancer from destroying the world. The main story however revolves around the MC's quest to the necromancer but on the way he runs into all kinds of evil to stop. Now the thing is that this world is supposed to be an alternate reality of ours just with magic and monsters thrown in. The main religion is monotheistic and there are other branches of religion and magic throughout the world. The real world influence for this story in a mash up of the early crusader years mixed with Spanish inquisition and lump in some new age Christianity into the mix.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 1, 2016)

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!

But really, it sounds pretty good as long as you can write it correctly. I know there is the "don't use religious themes" due to the chance you could offend your audience but I think that if you can give us vivid descriptions, good characters, a decent antagonist, it could be a very interesting story.


----------



## Rojack79 (Dec 1, 2016)

Ptolemy said:


> Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!.



Is that a reference? Also thanks for the post.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 1, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Is that a reference? Also thanks for the post.


Yea Monty Python, satirical show from the 80's. 
You have have heard of their movies


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 1, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Is that a reference? Also thanks for the post.



*gasps* You haven't heard of Monty Python?!

From the Life of Brian... a rather relevant movie to the topic 

[video=youtube;yuu9YH7_-T8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuu9YH7_-T8[/video]


----------



## Winston (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't want to hijack Rojack's thread, but I can't help it!

[video=youtube_share;5ZegQYgygdw]https://youtu.be/5ZegQYgygdw[/video]

Mel Brooks = Genius


----------



## Rojack79 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have heard of them. I've just never seen one all the way through. As for Mel Brooks yes I've heard of and seen a few on his movies. Thanks for the laughs guys.


----------

